# CÓ NÊN DÙNG BỒN CẦU 1 KHỐI



## Showroom Bùi Minh (22 Tháng mười 2021)

Trong cuộc sống hiện đại ngày nay *bồn cầu 1 khối* đã trở thành vật dụng rất phổ biến trong sinh hoạt của mọi gia đình, vậy hôm nay các bạn hãy cùng tôi tìm hiểu xem *bồn cầu 1 khối* là gì và ưu nhược điểm của nó nhé !

*Bồn cầu 1 khối* được thiết kế có phần bệt ngồi gắn liền với két nước sau tạo thành 1 khối, dòng sản phẩm này được thiết kế với nhiều ưu điểm nổi trội như : hạn chế bám bẩn, giảm thiểu các mảng bám qua khe hở, cọ rửa vệ sinh đơn giản,....

Nắp xả bồn cầu 1 khối có 2 nút xả lớn và nhỏ với 2 chế độ nước thường là 3 lít và 6 lít giúp tiết kiệm nước khi sử loại 3 lít dùng cho đi nhẹ và 6 lít dùng việc đi nặng.

Phần xả sẽ được nắp ở trong két nước bao gồm các phụ kiện: van cấp nước ( còn gọi là cọc cấp ), van xả nước ( cọc xả ) tương đương với hai đường nước đi xuống xả vào thân bồn cầu, tất nhiêu phải có cả dây cấp nước.

Bồn cầu 1 khối thường được mọi người gọi với các tên khác nhau như: *Bồn cầu 1 khối*, Bồn cầu một khối, Bệt vệ sinh 1 khối, Bồn cầu liền khối..…..

Ưu điểm:

- Được thiết kế liền khối tiện lợi sang trọng và hiện đại

- Chất liệu cao cấp, công nghệ sản xuất tiên tiến

- Thuận tiện trong việc cọ rửa và vệ sinh

- Bệ ngồi lớn thoải mái cho người sử dụng

- Lắp ráp nhanh và dễ dàng

Nhược điểm:

- Chiếm diện tích khá lớn

- Gía thành khá cao so với bồn cầu 2 khối

- Yêu cầu phải có ống ngầm, ống thoát nước lớn

Vậy *Bồn cầu 1 khối* có tốt không ?

- *Bệt vệ sinh một khối *đang là một trong các sản phẩm thiết bị vệ sinh bán chạy nhất hiện nay, sản phẩm này được người dùng đánh giá rất cao từ kiểu dáng cho tới chất lượng. Các bạn có thể xem xét công năng của thiết bị vệ sinh này để biết liệu đây có phải là sản phẩm tốt hay không. Đây là loại bồn cầu có cách sử dụng đơn giản với nhiều tính năng hiện đại so với các loại bồn cầu hai khối thông thường. Do đó, nó sẽ giúp bạn và các thành viên trong gia đình bạn cũng như người sử dụng có được sự thoải mái trong quá trình sử dụng.

Nên mua *bồn cầu 1 khối* của hãng nào và ở đâu ?

-Trên thị trường có rất nhiều các hãng cung cấp bàn cầu 1 khối như: INAX, CAESAX, VIGLACERA, …………

Các ban có thể chọn mua tại hệ thống đại lý của Bùi Minh - một trong những đại lý cung cấp và phân phối lớn nhất

- Địa chỉ 1: Số 2 - Phố Xốm - Hà Đông - Hà Nội.

- Địa chỉ 2: 285 Lê Trọng Tấn, Hà Đông, Hà Nội.

- Địa chỉ 3: BT3 Lô 8, KĐT Vinaconex 3, Trung Văn, Nam Từ Liêm, Hà Nội.

_-_ _Hotline:_ 0968.458.885

_-_ _Website: _Viglacerabm.com


----------

